# [SOLVED] Problem z montowaniem dysku

## topcio

Witam

Mam na 2 kompach postawione gentoo, chciałem dziś przełożyć z jednego kompa do drugie jeden z dysków.

Fizycznie operacja się powiodła ;p ale nie mogę zamontować dysku na nowym kompie

oto co dostaję 

```

mount: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or /ftp/ busy

```

Oraz jak chcę sprawdzić system plików - takie coś.

```

gentoo ~ # e2fsck /dev/sdb1

e2fsck 1.41.9 (22-Aug-2009)

e2fsck: Urządzenie lub zasoby zajęte podczas próby otworzenia /dev/sdb1

System plików podmontowany lub otwarty na wyłączność przez inny program?

```

Problem jest dziwny bo jak odpalę 2 kompa z livecd to dysk się normalnie montuje.

Macie jakieś propozycję jak to rozwiązać  :Smile: Last edited by topcio on Mon May 24, 2010 7:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mistix

A jak to montujesz ? Więcej info więcej info !!!

Pokaż ls -la /dev/sd* później może /etc/fstab i co tam jest na tym 2 dysku to też system jest czy tylko jakieś dane ?

----------

## mbar

```
df -H
```

 jak masz wątpliwości.

----------

## topcio

Montuje na dwa sposoby 

1. albo z fstaba

2. albo poleceniem mount

oba nie skuteczne w tym przypadku

```

gentoo Skrypty # df -H

System plików          rozm.  użyte dost.  %uż. zamont. na

/dev/sda3              194G   7,9G   176G   5% /

udev                    11M   226k    11M   3% /dev

shm                    663M      0   663M   0% /dev/shm

```

```

gentoo Skrypty # ls -la /dev/sd*

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  0 05-24 02:22 /dev/sda

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  1 05-24 02:22 /dev/sda1

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  2 05-24 02:22 /dev/sda2

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  3 05-24 02:22 /dev/sda3

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 16 05-24 02:22 /dev/sdb

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 17 05-24 02:22 /dev/sdb1

```

```

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/sdb1               /ftp      ext2            noatime         0 1

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec    $

```

Na 2 dysku są tylko pliki

Cosik jeszcze:)

Aha dodatkowo jeszcze jak udało mi się podmontować dysk na livecd zmieniłem go z ext3 na ext2, myślałem że to pomoże, ale nic z tego.

Myślałem również, że problemem może być wielkość dysku 1T (mam starą płytę główną), ale skoro na live działa to normalnie też chyba powinien.

Może coś w jajku mam nie tak, zaraz zerknę i przekompiluję.

----------

## mbar

dmesg coś gada?

----------

## topcio

Uprzejmie proszę  :Smile: 

```

[    0.000000]   E0000-EFFFF write-through

[    0.000000]   F0000-FFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000 mask FC0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 040000000 mask FF0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   2 disabled

[    0.000000]   3 disabled

[    0.000000]   4 disabled

[    0.000000]   5 disabled

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000] initial memory mapped : 0 - 01c00000

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-00000000377fe000

[    0.000000]  0000000000 - 0000400000 page 4k

[    0.000000]  0000400000 - 0037400000 page 2M

[    0.000000]  0037400000 - 00377fe000 page 4k

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 377fe000 @ 10000-15000

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000fad50 00014 (v00 ACPIAM)

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 4ff30000 00030 (v01 A M I  OEMRSDT  10000507 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 4ff30200 00081 (v01 A M I  OEMFACP  10000507 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 4ff303f0 036A7 (v01  PPVM1 PPVM1912 00000912 INTL 02002026)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 4ff40000 00040

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 4ff30390 0005C (v01 A M I  OEMAPIC  10000507 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: OEMB 4ff40040 0003F (v01 A M I  OEMBIOS  10000507 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] 391MB HIGHMEM available.

[    0.000000] 887MB LOWMEM available.

[    0.000000]   mapped low ram: 0 - 377fe000

[    0.000000]   low ram: 0 - 377fe000

[    0.000000]   node 0 low ram: 00000000 - 377fe000

[    0.000000]   node 0 bootmap 00011000 - 00017f00

[    0.000000] (8 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 00377fe000]

[    0.000000]   #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

[    0.000000]   #1 [0000001000 - 0000002000]    EX TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000001000 - 0000002000]

[    0.000000]   #2 [0000006000 - 0000007000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000006000 - 0000007000]

[    0.000000]   #3 [0001000000 - 0001666c08]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0001000000 - 0001666c08]

[    0.000000]   #4 [000009fc00 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009fc00 - 0000100000]

[    0.000000]   #5 [0001667000 - 000166e268]              BRK ==> [0001667000 - 000166e268]

[    0.000000]   #6 [0000010000 - 0000011000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000010000 - 0000011000]

[    0.000000]   #7 [0000011000 - 0000018000]          BOOTMAP ==> [0000011000 - 0000018000]

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000

[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x000377fe

[    0.000000]   HighMem  0x000377fe -> 0x0004ff30

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000009f

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0004ff30

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 327359

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3951 pages, LIFO batch:0

    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1744 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 221486 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 783 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 99363 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] Using APIC driver default

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 24

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 50000000:afb80000)

[    0.000000] NR_CPUS:8 nr_cpumask_bits:8 nr_cpu_ids:2 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 12 pages/cpu @c2400000 s25368 r0 d23784 u2097152

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s25368 r0 d23784 u2097152 alloc=1*4194304

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 324800

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 vga=791

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.000000] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

[    0.000000] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] Initializing HighMem for node 0 (000377fe:0004ff30)

[    0.000000] Memory: 1290708k/1309888k available (3712k kernel code, 17752k reserved, 1842k data, 388k init, 400584k highmem)

[    0.000000] virtual kernel memory layout:

[    0.000000]     fixmap  : 0xfff1f000 - 0xfffff000   ( 896 kB)

[    0.000000]     pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

[    0.000000]     vmalloc : 0xf7ffe000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 120 MB)

[    0.000000]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf77fe000   ( 887 MB)

[    0.000000]       .init : 0xc156d000 - 0xc15ce000   ( 388 kB)

[    0.000000]       .data : 0xc13a0022 - 0xc156c8a4   (1842 kB)

[    0.000000]       .text : 0xc1000000 - 0xc13a0022   (3712 kB)

[    0.000000] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

[    0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=13, HWalign=128, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] Experimental preemptable hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:512

[    0.000000] Console: colour dummy device 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] Detected 2593.310 MHz processor.

[    0.001005] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 5186.62 BogoMIPS (lpj=2593310)

[    0.001044] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

[    0.002068] CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

[    0.002075] CPU: L2 cache: 512K

[    0.002081] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.002086] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.002092] mce: CPU supports 4 MCE banks

[    0.002118] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

[    0.006634] Freeing SMP alternatives: 15k freed

[    0.006653] ACPI: Core revision 20090903

[    0.014887] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.024900] CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.60GHz stepping 09

[    0.024996] Booting processor 1 APIC 0x1 ip 0x6000

[    0.001999] Initializing CPU#1

[    0.001999] CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

[    0.001999] CPU: L2 cache: 512K

[    0.001999] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.001999] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.095040] CPU1: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.60GHz stepping 09

[    0.095082] checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

[    0.096044] Brought up 2 CPUs

[    0.096053] Total of 2 processors activated (10372.52 BogoMIPS).

[    0.098107] khelper used greatest stack depth: 7184 bytes left

[    0.098269] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.099040] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.099096] PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=3

[    0.099104] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.107096] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

[    0.108629] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.112091] ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level executable AML code

[    0.116129] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.116136] ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

[    0.116153] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.127146] ACPI Warning: Incorrect checksum in table [OEMB] - 0F, should be 00 (20090903/tbutils-314)

[    0.127194] ACPI: No dock devices found.

[    0.127376] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

[    0.128055] pci 0000:00:00.0: Enabling MCH 'Overflow' Device

[    0.128072] pci 0000:00:00.0: reg 10 32bit mmio pref: [0xf8000000-0xfbffffff]

[    0.128189] pci 0000:00:06.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xfecf0000-0xfecf0fff]

[    0.128283] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20 io port: [0xeec0-0xeedf]

[    0.128339] pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20 io port: [0xef00-0xef1f]

[    0.128396] pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20 io port: [0xef20-0xef3f]

[    0.128451] pci 0000:00:1d.3: reg 20 io port: [0xef40-0xef5f]

[    0.128515] pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xfebff800-0xfebffbff]

[    0.128577] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.128587] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

[    0.128681] pci 0000:00:1f.0: Force enabled HPET at 0xfed00000

[    0.128688] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 0800-087f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

[    0.128698] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 0480-04bf claimed by ICH4 GPIO

[    0.128728] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 10 io port: [0x00-0x07]

[    0.128736] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 14 io port: [0x00-0x03]

[    0.128743] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 18 io port: [0x00-0x07]

[    0.128751] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 1c io port: [0x00-0x03]

[    0.128759] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 20 io port: [0xfc00-0xfc0f]

[    0.128768] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 24 32bit mmio: [0x000000-0x0003ff]

[    0.128803] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10 io port: [0xefe0-0xefe7]

[    0.128811] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14 io port: [0xefac-0xefaf]

[    0.128820] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18 io port: [0xefa0-0xefa7]

[    0.128828] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c io port: [0xefa8-0xefab]

[    0.128836] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20 io port: [0xef90-0xef9f]

[    0.128891] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20 io port: [0x400-0x41f]

[    0.128938] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 10 io port: [0xe800-0xe8ff]

[    0.128946] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 14 io port: [0xee80-0xeebf]

[    0.128953] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 18 32bit mmio: [0xfebff400-0xfebff5ff]

[    0.128961] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 1c 32bit mmio: [0xfebff000-0xfebff0ff]

[    0.129018] pci 0000:00:1f.5: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.129027] pci 0000:00:1f.5: PME# disabled

[    0.129073] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10 32bit mmio pref: [0xe8000000-0xefffffff]

[    0.129080] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 14 io port: [0xb000-0xb0ff]

[    0.129087] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 18 32bit mmio: [0xfe8f0000-0xfe8fffff]

[    0.129105] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30 32bit mmio pref: [0xfe8c0000-0xfe8dffff]

[    0.129126] pci 0000:01:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.129155] pci 0000:01:00.1: reg 10 32bit mmio pref: [0xe0000000-0xe7ffffff]

[    0.129162] pci 0000:01:00.1: reg 14 32bit mmio: [0xfe8e0000-0xfe8effff]

[    0.129195] pci 0000:01:00.1: supports D1 D2

[    0.129243] pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge io port: [0xb000-0xbfff]

[    0.129248] pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xfe800000-0xfe8fffff]

[    0.129253] pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge 32bit mmio pref: [0xd7f00000-0xf7efffff]

[    0.129286] pci 0000:02:01.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xfe9e0000-0xfe9fffff]

[    0.129297] pci 0000:02:01.0: reg 18 io port: [0xcf80-0xcf9f]

[    0.129330] pci 0000:02:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.129338] pci 0000:02:01.0: PME# disabled

[    0.129432] pci 0000:03:09.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xfeaf0000-0xfeafffff]

[    0.129440] pci 0000:03:09.0: reg 14 io port: [0xdfe0-0xdfe7]

[    0.129479] pci 0000:03:09.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.129488] pci 0000:03:09.0: PME# disabled

[    0.129514] pci 0000:03:0a.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xfeaefc00-0xfeaefc1f]

[    0.129522] pci 0000:03:0a.0: reg 14 io port: [0xdf80-0xdf9f]

[    0.129579] pci 0000:03:0b.0: reg 10 io port: [0xd800-0xd8ff]

[    0.129588] pci 0000:03:0b.0: reg 14 32bit mmio: [0xfeaef800-0xfeaef8ff]

[    0.129613] pci 0000:03:0b.0: reg 30 32bit mmio pref: [0xfeac0000-0xfeadffff]

[    0.129633] pci 0000:03:0b.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.129635] pci 0000:03:0b.0: PME# supported from D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.129644] pci 0000:03:0b.0: PME# disabled

[    0.129677] pci 0000:00:1e.0: transparent bridge

[    0.129685] pci 0000:00:1e.0: bridge io port: [0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.129691] pci 0000:00:1e.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xfea00000-0xfeafffff]

[    0.129710] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    0.129718] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.129830] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P4._PRT]

[    0.130034] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P2._PRT]

[    0.140064] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.140198] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.140326] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.140452] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.140579] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.140709] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.140842] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.140970] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.141057] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.141057] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.141182] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.141182] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.142014] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.142048] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.142053] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.142053] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.142150] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.142150] HPET: 3 timers in total, 0 timers will be used for per-cpu timer

[    0.142150] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

[    0.142151] hpet0: 3 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz counter

[    0.145989] Switching to clocksource tsc

[    0.146585] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.146601] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.152999] system 00:0d: iomem range 0xc0000-0xdffff could not be reserved

[    0.153007] system 00:0d: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

[    0.153015] system 00:0d: iomem range 0x100000-0x4ffeffff could not be reserved

[    0.153023] system 00:0d: iomem range 0xfff00000-0xffffffff has been reserved

[    0.187695] pci 0000:03:0b.0: BAR 6: address space collision on of device [0xfeac0000-0xfeadffff]

[    0.187732] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01

[    0.187740] pci 0000:00:01.0:   IO window: 0xb000-0xbfff

[    0.187749] pci 0000:00:01.0:   MEM window: 0xfe800000-0xfe8fffff

[    0.187759] pci 0000:00:01.0:   PREFETCH window: 0xd7f00000-0xf7efffff

[    0.187769] pci 0000:00:03.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02

[    0.187777] pci 0000:00:03.0:   IO window: 0xc000-0xcfff

[    0.187785] pci 0000:00:03.0:   MEM window: 0xfe900000-0xfe9fffff

[    0.187794] pci 0000:00:03.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.187805] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:03

[    0.187813] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   IO window: 0xd000-0xdfff

[    0.187822] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   MEM window: 0xfea00000-0xfeafffff

[    0.187831] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x50000000-0x500fffff

[    0.187856] pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.187862] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 0 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

[    0.187866] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 1 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.187870] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 io:  [0xb000-0xbfff]

[    0.187873] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 mem: [0xfe800000-0xfe8fffff]

[    0.187877] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 pref mem [0xd7f00000-0xf7efffff]

[    0.187880] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 io:  [0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.187885] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 mem: [0xfe900000-0xfe9fffff]

[    0.187889] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 io:  [0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.187892] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 mem: [0xfea00000-0xfeafffff]

[    0.187895] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 pref mem [0x50000000-0x500fffff]

[    0.187899] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 3 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

[    0.187902] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 4 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.187948] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.188072] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.188532] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.189444] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.190052] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

[    0.190068] TCP reno registered

[    0.190207] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.191798] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    0.191805] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    0.191811] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    0.191925] pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

[    0.192985] microcode: no support for this CPU vendor

[    0.196199] highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

[    0.196214] HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.202999] Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

[    0.203368] Slow work thread pool: Starting up

[    0.203427] Slow work thread pool: Ready

[    0.203612] msgmni has been set to 1740

[    0.206014] cryptomgr_test used greatest stack depth: 7020 bytes left

[    0.206148] cryptomgr_test used greatest stack depth: 6788 bytes left

[    0.206260] cryptomgr_test used greatest stack depth: 6660 bytes left

[    0.207147] alg: No test for fcrypt (fcrypt-generic)

[    0.210045] alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

[    0.217012] alg: No test for ghash (ghash-generic)

[    0.217040] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.217197] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.233744] intel_rng: FWH not detected

[    0.233802] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.233811] Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

[    0.233819] Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

[    0.234124] vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe8000000, mapped to 0xf8180000, using 3072k, total 131072k

[    0.234136] vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=84

[    0.234143] vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:56be

[    0.234150] vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c5752, set palette = c00c579e

[    0.234156] vesafb: pmi: ports = b010 b016 b054 b038 b03c b05c b000 b004 b0b0 b0b2 b0b4

[    0.234177] vesafb: scrolling: redraw

[    0.234184] vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

[    0.254731] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

[    0.273657] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

[    0.274081] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0

[    0.274415] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    0.274670] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1

[    0.274970] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.275382] processor LNXCPU:00: registered as cooling_device0

[    0.275718] processor LNXCPU:01: registered as cooling_device1

[    0.276177] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.277680] loop: module loaded

[    0.278314] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: version 2.13

[    0.278329] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: enabling device (0005 -> 0007)

[    0.278584] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    0.278931] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.279014] scsi0 : ata_piix

[    0.279329] scsi1 : ata_piix

[    0.281180] ata1: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xfc00 irq 14

[    0.281458] ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xfc08 irq 15

[    0.281762] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    0.282051] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 -- P1 -- ]

[    0.282356] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.282574] scsi2 : ata_piix

[    0.289892] scsi3 : ata_piix

[    0.296932] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xefe0 ctl 0xefac bmdma 0xef90 irq 18

[    0.304013] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xefa0 ctl 0xefa8 bmdma 0xef98 irq 18

[    0.311373] Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k5-NAPI

[    0.318649] Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[    0.325909] e1000 0000:02:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    0.333312] e1000 0000:02:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.459684] e1000: 0000:02:01.0: e1000_probe: (PCI:33MHz:32-bit) 00:15:f2:7b:9e:b3

[    0.469168] ata1.01: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST CD-ROM GCR-8520B, 1.00, max MWDMA2

[    0.486777] ata3.00: HPA detected: current 390719855, native 390721968

[    0.494518] ata3.00: ATA-7: WDC WD2000JS-00SGB0, 20.06C03, max UDMA/133

[    0.502289] ata3.00: 390719855 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

[    0.510510] ata4.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG HD103SI, 1AG01118, max UDMA7

[    0.518493] ata4.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

[    0.528111] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    0.538014] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    0.546115] ata1.01: configured for MWDMA2

[    0.554677] scsi 0:0:1:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST CD-ROM GCR-8520B 1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.566555] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 52x/52x cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    0.574121] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    0.581833] sr 0:0:1:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    0.582020] sr 0:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 5

[    0.589626] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD2000JS-00S 20.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.597587] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 390719855 512-byte logical blocks: (200 GB/186 GiB)

[    0.604903] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[    0.605221] scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD103SI  1AG0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.606317] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

[    0.606587] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    0.606595] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.606746] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    0.607402]  sdb:

[    0.607979] sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[    0.616353]  sdb1

[    0.666745] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    0.667792] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[    0.681838] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.681878] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    0.689786]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

[    0.701479] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    0.808774] e1000: eth0: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

[    0.816605] e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 1.0.2-k2

[    0.824492] e1000e: Copyright (c) 1999-2008 Intel Corporation.

[    0.832883] 8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.3 (Mar 22, 2004)

[    0.840896] 8139cp 0000:03:0b.0: This (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip, use 8139too

[    0.849163] 8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

[    0.857342] 8139too 0000:03:0b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    0.866451] eth1: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xd800, 00:a1:b0:00:02:85, IRQ 22

[    0.875224] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    0.883739] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT D -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    0.892411] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.892417] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.901051] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    0.909637] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

[    0.921902] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 128 is not supported

[    0.921922] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xfebff800

[    0.939618] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    0.947944] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.956167] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.964221] hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

[    0.972296] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    0.980411] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.988482] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.988487] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.996555] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    1.004791] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000eec0

[    1.013194] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.021434] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.029430] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    1.037395] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    1.045469] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.045474] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.053479] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    1.061420] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000ef00

[    1.069383] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.077208] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.084823] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    1.092393] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    1.100030] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.100034] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.107570] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    1.115124] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000ef20

[    1.122755] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.130347] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.137875] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    1.145285] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    1.152687] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.152691] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.160141] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    1.167504] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0x0000ef40

[    1.174911] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.182245] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.189417] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    1.196560] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    1.203444] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    1.210379] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    1.217228] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    1.224151] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    1.230971] PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp

[    1.238887] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    1.246195] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    1.253606] rtc_cmos 00:02: RTC can wake from S4

[    1.260806] rtc_cmos 00:02: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    1.268009] rtc0: alarms up to one month, 114 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    1.275239] i2c /dev entries driver

[    1.282491] i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    1.290352] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.15.0-ioctl (2009-04-01) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    1.297872] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    1.305247] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    1.312776] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input2

[    1.317899] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

[    1.318118] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    1.318128] usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

[    1.318317] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[    1.318363] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

[    1.319605] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[    1.323138] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    1.323231] TCP cubic registered

[    1.323240] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    1.323347] Using IPI Shortcut mode

[    1.426744] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with writeback data mode.

[    1.434354] VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 8:3.

[    1.442004] Freeing unused kernel memory: 388k freed

[    1.449931] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    1.657069] async/0 used greatest stack depth: 6480 bytes left

[    1.863024] usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

[    2.052377] usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.459472] stty used greatest stack depth: 6032 bytes left

[    3.696597] udev: starting version 149

[    3.752608] usb_id used greatest stack depth: 5908 bytes left

[    5.412987] device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

[    5.412994] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

[    5.416719] device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

[    5.416726] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

[    5.419598] device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

[    5.419605] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

[    5.423325] device-mapper: table: 253:1: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

[    5.423332] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

[    5.426715] device-mapper: table: 253:1: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

[    5.426722] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

[    5.429629] device-mapper: table: 253:1: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

[    5.429636] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

[    5.432661] device-mapper: table: 253:1: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

[    5.432668] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

[    5.435666] device-mapper: table: 253:1: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

[    5.435673] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

[    5.438595] device-mapper: table: 253:1: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

[    5.438601] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

[    5.441668] device-mapper: table: 253:1: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

[    5.441674] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

[    5.444625] device-mapper: table: 253:1: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

[    5.444632] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

[    5.450836] device-mapper: table: 253:1: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

[    5.450844] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

[    6.716078] EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

[    7.043279] vboxdrv: version magic '2.6.32-gentoo-r7 SMP mod_unload modversions PENTIUM4 ' should be '2.6.32-gentoo-r7 SMP preempt mod_unload PENTIUM4 '

[    7.389716] device-mapper: table: 253:1: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

[    7.389724] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

[    7.393991] device-mapper: table: 253:1: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

[    7.393997] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

[    7.397941] device-mapper: table: 253:1: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

[    7.397947] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

[    7.401896] device-mapper: table: 253:1: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

[    7.401904] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

[    7.406916] device-mapper: table: 253:1: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

[    7.406923] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

[    7.410880] device-mapper: table: 253:1: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

[    7.410887] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

[    7.414949] device-mapper: table: 253:1: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

[    7.414957] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

[    7.418774] device-mapper: table: 253:1: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

[    7.418781] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

[    7.422644] device-mapper: table: 253:1: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

[    7.422650] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

[    7.426574] device-mapper: table: 253:1: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

[    7.426581] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

[    7.429843] device-mapper: table: 253:1: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

[    7.429850] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

[    7.433862] device-mapper: table: 253:1: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

[    7.433870] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

[    8.072373] Adding 2931852k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2931852k

```

----------

## mistix

Pokaż jeszcze wynik 

```
mount
```

----------

## topcio

```

gentoo linux # mount

/dev/sda3 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

```

----------

## topcio

Jeszcze takie coś

```

gentoo log # lshal -u storage_serial_SAMSUNG_HD103SI_S1VSJ90SB45612

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_SAMSUNG_HD103SI_S1VSJ90SB45612'

  block.device = '/dev/sdb'  (string)

  block.is_volume = false  (bool)

  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)

  block.minor = 16  (0x10)  (int)

  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_SAMSUNG_HD103SI_S1VSJ90SB45612'  (string)

  info.capabilities = {'storage', 'block'} (string list)

  info.category = 'storage'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_24d1_scsi_host_0_scsi_device_lun0'  (string)

  info.product = 'SAMSUNG HD103SI'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_SAMSUNG_HD103SI_S1VSJ90SB45612'  (string)

  info.vendor = 'ATA'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host3/target3:0:0/3:0:0:0/block/sdb'  (string)

  storage.automount_enabled_hint = true  (bool)

  storage.bus = 'pci'  (string)

  storage.drive_type = 'disk'  (string)

  storage.firmware_version = '1AG01181'  (string)

  storage.hotpluggable = false  (bool)

  storage.lun = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  storage.media_check_enabled = false  (bool)

  storage.model = 'SAMSUNG HD103SI'  (string)

  storage.no_partitions_hint = false  (bool)

  storage.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  storage.partitioning_scheme = 'mbr'  (string)

  storage.removable = false  (bool)

  storage.removable.media_available = true  (bool)

  storage.removable.media_size = 1000204886016  (0xe8e0db6000)  (uint64)

  storage.requires_eject = false  (bool)

  storage.serial = 'SAMSUNG_HD103SI_S1VSJ90SB45612'  (string)

  storage.size = 1000204886016  (0xe8e0db6000)  (uint64)

  storage.vendor = 'ATA'  (string)

  volume.ignore = true  (bool)

```

----------

## mbar

Na pewno używasz libata z wyłączonym "starym" ata?

----------

## topcio

 *mbar wrote:*   

> Na pewno używasz libata z wyłączonym "starym" ata?

 

raczej napewno ale głowy nie dam

zamieszczam configa

```

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf32-i386"

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_INTEL_TXT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS_NO__DO_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_X86_32_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_X86_32_LAZY_GS=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_CONSTRUCTORS=y

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_TREE_PREEMPT_RCU=y

CONFIG_RCU_TRACE=y

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT=32

CONFIG_TREE_RCU_TRACE=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SLUB=y

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SLOW_WORK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_MPENTIUM4=y

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=5

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CYRIX_32=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_TRANSMETA_32=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_UMC_32=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_API=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_NEED_NODE_MEMMAP_SIZE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MLOCK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MLOCKED_PAGE_BIT=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

CONFIG_HIGHPTE=y

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x1000000

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_DMAR=y

CONFIG_DMAR_DEFAULT_ON=y

CONFIG_DMAR_FLOPPY_WA=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_PCCARD=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

CONFIG_YENTA=y

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ATOMIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP=y

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=y

CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=y

CONFIG_PATA_SCH=y

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_8139CP=y

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO=y

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

CONFIG_E1000=y

CONFIG_E1000E=y

CONFIG_IP1000=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET=y

CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=64

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=y

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_I801=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON=y

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=256

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_HID_DRAGONRISE=y

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

CONFIG_HID_KYE=y

CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=y

CONFIG_HID_TWINHAN=y

CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

CONFIG_HID_NTRIG=y

CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=y

CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=y

CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=y

CONFIG_HID_SONY=y

CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=y

CONFIG_HID_GREENASIA=y

CONFIG_HID_SMARTJOYPLUS=y

CONFIG_HID_TOPSEED=y

CONFIG_HID_THRUSTMASTER=y

CONFIG_HID_ZEROPLUS=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y

CONFIG_DMADEVICES=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

CONFIG_DMIID=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_FSNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=m

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_CIFS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=2048

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS=y

CONFIG_TIMER_STATS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_FRAME_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK=y

CONFIG_USER_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_FP_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACE_MCOUNT_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SYSCALL_TRACEPOINTS=y

CONFIG_TRACING_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KMEMCHECK=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MMIOTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_FIPS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCOMP=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WORKQUEUE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CCM=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_GCM=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEQIV=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTR=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_XTS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_VMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_GHASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD128=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD160=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD320=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20_586=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEED=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_COMMON=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_586=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ZLIB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANSI_CPRNG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_NEXT_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_LAST_BIT=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC16=m

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_CRC7=m

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_LZO_COMPRESS=y

CONFIG_LZO_DECOMPRESS=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

CONFIG_NLATTR=y

```

Last edited by topcio on Mon May 24, 2010 7:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bialy

Poczytaj regulamin  :Exclamation: 

W szczególności punkt 8.

----------

## topcio

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> Poczytaj regulamin 
> 
> W szczególności punkt 8.

 

no comment 

nie wiem co jest ważne z pliku configa więc wklejam całość, jak nie znasz odpowiedzi na mój problem to się nie udzielaj

ja też tak umiem posty nabijać

----------

## Pryka

 *topcio wrote:*   

>  *Bialy wrote:*   Poczytaj regulamin 
> 
> W szczególności punkt 8. 
> 
> no comment 
> ...

 

A przeczytałeś to chociaż?? Nie rób z siebie cierpiętnika punkt 8 mówi tylko o wywaleniu pustego miejsca i za-komentowanych linijek...

----------

## topcio

tak przeczytałem, i dlatego odpisałem

jak bym wywalił wszystkie zakomentowane linijki to nie wiadomo by było czego nie zaznaczyłem w jajku. Zgadza się czy nie ?

Ja rozumiem że jak się wkleja jakiegoś konfiga co ma full komentarzy to je omijamy ale to chyba nie dotyczy czegoś tak istotnego jak konfiguracja

kernela. No chyba że się myle

----------

## SlashBeast

Jaka masz wersje udeva i lvm2 na komputerze, gdzie nie dziala dysk? Rowniez jaka flage nosi partycja z dysku ktory nie dziala?

----------

## topcio

na obu kompach

udev 149

lvm2 2.02.56-r2

i nie za bardzo rozumiem o jaką flagę chodzi

----------

## Pryka

 *topcio wrote:*   

> tak przeczytałem, i dlatego odpisałem
> 
> jak bym wywalił wszystkie zakomentowane linijki to nie wiadomo by było czego nie zaznaczyłem w jajku. Zgadza się czy nie ?
> 
> Ja rozumiem że jak się wkleja jakiegoś konfiga co ma full komentarzy to je omijamy ale to chyba nie dotyczy czegoś tak istotnego jak konfiguracja
> ...

 

Jakbyś wywalił zakomentowane linie to by zostało tylko to co masz w jaju

----------

## SlashBeast

fdisk -l /dev/sdb zapodaj.

----------

## topcio

Proszę 

```

gentoo ~ # fdisk -l /dev/sdb

Dysk /dev/sdb: 1000.2 GB, bajtów: 1000204886016

głowic: 255, sektorów/ścieżkę: 63, cylindrów: 121601

Jednostka = cylindrów, czyli 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bajtów

Identyfikator dysku: 0x27cef684

Urządzenie Rozruch   Początek      Koniec   Bloków   ID  System

/dev/sdb1               1      121601   976760001   83  Linux

```

Tak Na marginesie

do Pryka i Bialy

Poczytaj regulamin  :Exclamation: 

W szczególności punkt 15 b

----------

## topcio

Problem rozwiązany.

Mianowicie wystarczyło usunąć całkowicie pakiet EVMS

----------

